# Bought a used jetter



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Purchased a used General J-2000 JetSet jetter with the pulsating action today from another local plumber who is upgrading his equipment. 

General doesn't make this model anymore (I don't see it on their website). 

The J-2000 is a 2200 psi unit pushing out 3 gpm. It came with 100 ft of 3/8 hose, 50 ft of 1/8 hose, 9 different tips, a tool to clean the tips and a flexible leader tip. 

I think the 3/8 hose is too big for the lil 5.5 Honda motor that's only spitting out 3 gpm. Prolly best for a 1/8 or 1/4 hose, and best used for washing machine and sink drain lines?

It started up on the first try. I don't see any oil leaks. Paid $300 for everything.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good unit for smaller soft stoppages.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I could've used that yesterday....cabled a kitchen drain line with a lot of grease. The K-50 got it done, but a little messy.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do they make a jetter you can run indoors yet? Like propane or something. I'm thinking high rise use.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

They do make small 1200 psi 1-2 gpm ELECTRIC jetters for sink and floor drains 

http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/drainbrain_1?url=http://www.generalpipecleaners.com/#2784


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good deal Cajun Hicker, that's a money-making tool right there. I don't know what your market prices are, but you ought to make your money back on the first or second job.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd either sell it or keep it in the shop for washing the vehicles. The psi and gpm are good for 2" and under pipe......problem is 3/8 is too big for 2" lines and 100' of 1/4' will only leave you with 1800 psi at the nozzle. 

If you're determined to make it work......

get 50' of 3/8 pressure washer hose connected to a trigger gun or foot pedal.....25 psi loss

attach a 50' of 1/4" to the gun......190 psi loss.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too, @gearjunkie Using 50 ft of 1/8 for washing machine and sink drains.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Do they make a jetter you can run indoors yet? Like propane or something. I'm thinking high rise use.


JNW makes the Brute cart jetter in a propane version for indoor use.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> JNW makes the Brute cart jetter in a propane version for indoor use.


I was going to go after one Of those, but a few people advised against it as its only good for large, large warehouse facilities as it is still overwhelming with the fumes. Just sayin! Ill probably try a conversion kit down the road and try it out but didn't want a dedicated propane unit. So the new big brute as is will have to do for now


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too, @gearjunkie Using 50 ft of 1/8 for washing machine and sink drains.


1/8 is way to restricting. Try 3/16 hose and 1/4 will go through most 2" fitting....not a ptrap but everything else is mostly doable.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> 1/8 is way to restricting. Try 3/16 hose and 1/4 will go through most 2" fitting....not a ptrap but everything else is mostly doable.


Aaahhh yes, a 3/16 hose. Never even considered that. I'll take your advice sir and run with it. Good idea.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> 1/8 is way to restricting. Try 3/16 hose and 1/4 will go through most 2" fitting....not a ptrap but everything else is mostly doable.


GJ is definitely the master of small format jetting. If he had a trailer mounted Brute, he'd probably start jetting 12" mains....effectively. :yes:


----------

